# risoluzione massima 1024x768

## heXen

ciao

la risoluzione massima che posso usare è quella in oggetto ma io ne voglio una maggiore. In xorg.conf ho

```
SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768"
```

se dò xrandr ottengo

```

 SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh

*0   1024 x 768    ( 347mm x 260mm )  *70   60  

 1   1024 x 576    ( 347mm x 260mm )   60  

 2    960 x 600    ( 347mm x 260mm )   60  

 3    960 x 540    ( 347mm x 260mm )   60  

 4    800 x 600    ( 347mm x 260mm )   60   56  

 5    768 x 576    ( 347mm x 260mm )   56  

 6    720 x 576    ( 347mm x 260mm )   56  

 7    856 x 480    ( 347mm x 260mm )   60  

 8    848 x 480    ( 347mm x 260mm )   60  

 9    800 x 480    ( 347mm x 260mm )   60  

 10   720 x 480    ( 347mm x 260mm )   61  

 11   640 x 480    ( 347mm x 260mm )   60  

 12   640 x 400    ( 347mm x 260mm )   72  

 13   512 x 384    ( 347mm x 260mm )   60  

 14   400 x 300    ( 347mm x 260mm )   60  

 15   320 x 240    ( 347mm x 260mm )   61  

 16   320 x 200    ( 347mm x 260mm )   71  

Current rotation - normal

Current reflection - none

Rotations possible - normal 

Reflections possible - none

```

che sono gli stessi valori che escono nella configurazione di xfce4

come posso mettere la 1280x1024?

lo schermo è quello di un portatile asus A4500L

grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Dovresti postare l'intera sezione "Screen" per ottenere una qualche risposta  :Wink: 

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Quote:*   

> come posso mettere la 1280x1024?

 

Ma il tuo portatile ci va in 1280x1024 ?? Ti avviso che molti non ci arrivano..

Posta tutta la sezione "screen" di xorg.conf

----------

## Apetrini

Se non sei troppo timido ci puoi anche dire che portatile è? il modello e la marca grazie...

----------

## Maxxer

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Se non sei troppo timido ci puoi anche dire che portatile è? il modello e la marca grazie...

 

l'ha scritto sopra, asus A4500L 

cmq anche il mio Asus A2K arriva al max in 1028... Non ho indagato ma mi sa che non va oltre.

edit: le specifiche danno il mio fino a 1600... in effetti ho lo stesso problema anche io allora  :Smile: Last edited by Maxxer on Fri Aug 12, 2005 9:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neryo

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

>  *Apetrini wrote:*   Se non sei troppo timido ci puoi anche dire che portatile è? il modello e la marca grazie... 
> 
> l'ha scritto sopra, asus A4500L 
> 
> cmq anche il mio Asus A2K arriva al max in 1028... Non ho indagato ma mi sa che non va oltre.

 

 *Quote:*   

>  grafica integrata nel chipset SiS M661FX

 

 non ci arriva neanche se piange....

----------

## Maxxer

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    grafica integrata nel chipset SiS M661FX 
> 
>  non ci arriva neanche se piange....

 

che ne dici di una radeon 9700 invece?

----------

## neryo

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che ne dici di una radeon 9700 invece?

 

RAMDAC da 400 MHz a 2 canali da 10 bit (massima risoluzione: 2048x1536@85 Hz)

----------

## heXen

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection
```

edit: ho cercato in rete info sulla sk video e...

 *Quote:*   

> Graphic support mode
> 
> - CRT highest resolution mode: 2048x1536x32@75NI
> 
> - LCD highest resolution mode: 1600x1200x32@60NI
> ...

 

si deduce che io ho il TV mode...

----------

## gutter

Che driver video stai usando? Sei sicuro che sia quello della tua scheda video?

----------

## heXen

si sto usando il driver sis compreso in xorg

----------

## gutter

 *heXen wrote:*   

> si sto usando il driver sis compreso in xorg

 

Hai provato a controllare se per caso questo driver supporta una risoluzione max pari a 1024x768?

----------

## heXen

come faccio a controllarlo?

----------

## gutter

Leggi la documentazione del kernel relativa al driver o cerchi con google  :Wink: 

----------

